# medical question



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Each time I dive, when I get back up I hock up bloody mucus.. It's obvious it's caused by the dive/pressure and after spitting out a few it clears up until the next dive. I assume it's has something to do with sinuses and pressure, blood vessels expanding and whatnot. Just wondering if anyone had any info.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont take this the wrong way/Not tryin to be an A$$... But you asked this question or one like it afew weeks ago.. Have you gone to the doctors and asked them this?? Instead of just reg. people on the forum... I'm sure it does'ntbut it could mean life here...


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think you're trying to be an ass, and the question I asked a few weeks ago was about a toothache. Yes I went to the doctor and and this guy (sounding like he didn't have a clue) told me to take musinex. I ended up hearing from 2 dentists on this forum that are also divers that gave me a lot of good advice. I think it's worth asking people who dive first before freaking out and rushing to the hospital every time something strikes me as strange. Just my opinion.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You may have sinuses that have issues with the pressure. Not sure how fast you are coming up. But it may be tooooo fast. Go see an ENT. Don't go to a general doc. ENT docs see divers all the time with your issue and can better diagnose you and tell you whether you need to continue or not.

Bloody mucus in not normal under normal diving conditions.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/show/631441


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Tuna Man, good info. I'll bookmark that site.


----------

